# Il matrimonio è più forte di tutto



## Old Asudem (30 Giugno 2009)

*Il matrimonio è più forte di tutto*

*Gli esperti: il matrimonio è più forte di tutto*

*Tradimento e perdono
Restano insieme sette coppie su dieci*

*Dai Clinton al governatore del South Caroli­na Sanford, da Jovanotti a Sarah Jessica Parker: l'infedeltà si supera*



 *NOTIZIE CORRELATE*
 * VOTA - Perdoneresti un tradimento del partner? *
 

*MILANO* - Il matrimonio è più forte di tutto. Oggi, poi. A dispetto di Facebook e Twitter. Malgrado il tradimento. Per­ché, qualunque cosa accada, vi­ve di vita propria. Lo hanno di­mostrato, la scorsa settimana, il governatore del South Caroli­na Mark Sanford e sua moglie Jenny. Lui ha ammesso di aver «trascorso gli ultimi giorni a piangere in Argentina per un amore impossibile», lei, la ma­dre dei suoi quattro figli, lo ha ripreso in casa. Da copione (po­litico) americano, vedi Hillary e Bill. Abbastanza da far discetta­re il _New York Times_ sulla for­za del vincolo matrimoniale e concludere che sì, gode di otti­ma salute e può vantare tante dimensioni oltre alla fedeltà, pe­raltro la meno importante. I nu­merosi ricercatori statunitensi citati hanno più o meno dato lo stesso responso: il 70% delle coppie sopravvive al tradimen­to. Gli esempi non mancano, in Italia e Oltreoceano. Alla bellis­sima e celeberrima Sarah Jessi­ca Parker, un anno fa, il marito preferì una sconosciuta venti­cinquenne. Crisi risolta con due gemelle, appena nate con l’utero in affitto.
*Qui in casa ha fatto storia Jovanotti*, che ha perdonato la défaillance della sua Francesca con parole di au­tocritica («ho preferito affronta­re la crisi e i miei errori»): non solo alla fine l’ha sposata, ma continua a dedicarle meravi­gliose canzoni d’amore. Gli al­tri? Victoria Beckham e David, Sandra Mondaini e Raimondo Vianello, Mike Bongiorno e Da­niela Zuccoli, il principe Ame­deo d’Aosta e consorte. «Alla base c’è una questio­ne ormonale. Il partner che torna è quello che sceglie l’ossitocina alla dopami­na, cioè l’ormone della tenerezza a quello del­l’innamoramento. Certo, il caso del go­vernatore americano fa pensare più a una scelta per la carriera politica», commen­ta il sessuologo Wil­ly Pasini, che ha con­dotto un sondaggio sul tradimento sco­prendo che in Italia il 50% delle coppie è dispo­sto a ricomporsi, il 13% lo fa dopo essersi vendicato, mentre il 37% chiude. «Il tradimento non è più la prima causa di se­parazione, a meno che non sia omosessuale», spiega Gian Etto­re Gassani, presidente degli Av­vocati matrimonialisti italiani. Tanto più che, secondo il Cen­tro studi Ami, una coppia su due tradisce, nel 60% dei casi sul posto di lavoro. «Oggi ci si separa per incompatibilità di ca­rattere, per invadenza dei pa­renti, ma non per una scappatel­la. Pure la Cassazione ha cam­biato atteggiamento: l’infedeltà coniugale va sanzionata quan­do è la causa della crisi e non la conseguenza».
*Perché allora il matrimonio resiste?* «Perché pur se fragilis­simo sul piano delle singole unioni, è fortissimo come istitu­zione. Tutti abbiamo bisogno di un importante rito di passag­gio, che codifichi la nostra vita privata», dice la sociologa della famiglia Chiara Saraceno. E il collega Giampaolo Fabris ag­giunge: «Oggi si è più in grado di reggere una relazione extra­coniugale. Non scordiamoci che fino a poco tempo fa il tradi­mento femminile giustificava il delitto d’onore. Non più, per fortuna. Per contro da noi non vale l’ipocrisia americana che costringe politici e dirigenti d’azienda a salvare l’unione per salvaguardare la propria posi­zione sociale». Tornare insieme per stare in­sieme, allora. Lo chiarisce Gian­na Schelotto, terapista di cop­pia: «Attraverso il matrimonio si costruisce la propria identità: *rinunciare alla coppia significa rinunciare a una parte di sé, è troppo doloroso.* Mentre è vita­le trovarsi nell’altro. Perché al­trimenti Ulisse avrebbe avuto bisogno di tornare da Penelo­pe, con tante donne a sua dispo­sizione».



credo che questo sia verissimo e alla base di molti matrimoni che durano..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Giugno 2009)

La cosa tremenda è che per salvare un'identità che non c'è più (o non c'è mai stata) si rinuncia a se stessi.


----------



## brugola (30 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La cosa tremenda è che per salvare un'identità che non c'è più (o non c'è mai stata) si rinuncia a se stessi.


 
e oltre a questo la cosa più triste è che la gente ha troppa paura di restare sola


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e oltre a questo la cosa più triste è che la gente ha troppa paura di restare sola


 ...forse perché alcuni si sono sposati per no restare soli...
Poi in alcuni casi citati e anche i alcuni reali, la separazione costituirebbe la perdita di uno status...che viene considerato più importante del legame di coppia.


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...forse perché alcuni si sono sposati per no restare soli...
> Poi in alcuni casi citati e anche i alcuni reali, la separazione costituirebbe la perdita di uno status...che viene considerato più importante del legame di coppia.



ci sono in gioco  anche fattori psicologici non indifferenti.
Se hai passato 20 anni in coppia è normale sentirsi "monca" se ti separi.
Più che status è una condizione ed è difficilissimo cambiarla.


----------



## Verena67 (30 Giugno 2009)

Io lo dico da anni!!!!


----------



## lale75 (30 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ci sono in gioco anche fattori psicologici non indifferenti.
> Se hai passato 20 anni in coppia è normale sentirsi "monca" se ti separi.
> Più che status è una condizione ed è difficilissimo cambiarla.


 










  anche se in coppia ne hai passati dieci...pensare ad una vita diversa da quella che avevi, a tutti i tuoi progetti di coppia andati in fumo è dura...


----------



## brugola (30 Giugno 2009)

come è andata lunedì lale?


----------



## Lettrice (30 Giugno 2009)

ma solo per paura del cambiamento


----------



## lale75 (30 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> come è andata lunedì lale?


 





  Diciamo che io avevo paura che lui non parlasse...invece ha parlato molto, spesso interrompendomi o "puntualizzando"(come dice lui "perchè altrimenti non si capisce) le mie affermazioni...appare evidente che siamo in grave difficoltà e che, come dice il consulente, o ricominciamo una storia completamente diversa o la tagliamo qui...sono arrivata a casa in uno stato semi-catatonico e mi sono addormentata di botto...


----------



## brugola (30 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Diciamo che io avevo paura che lui non parlasse...invece ha parlato molto, spesso interrompendomi o "puntualizzando"(come dice lui "perchè altrimenti non si capisce) le mie affermazioni...appare evidente che siamo in grave difficoltà e che, come dice il consulente, o ricominciamo una storia completamente diversa o la tagliamo qui...sono arrivata a casa in uno stato semi-catatonico e mi sono addormentata di botto...


bhè è un primo passo


----------



## lale75 (30 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> bhè è un primo passo


 
Già...devo dire, però, che sono contenta perchè anch'io sono riuscita a togliermi un pò di sassolini dalla scarpa. Certe cose le avevo sempre "sopportate" e lui le dava per normali...


----------



## brugola (30 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Già...devo dire, però, che sono contenta perchè anch'io sono riuscita a togliermi un pò di sassolini dalla scarpa. Certe cose le avevo sempre "sopportate" e lui le dava per normali...


sei troppo ganza !!!


----------



## Old danut (30 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Già...devo dire, però, che sono contenta perchè anch'io sono riuscita a togliermi un pò di sassolini dalla scarpa. Certe cose le avevo sempre "sopportate" e lui le dava per normali...


Brava, appoggio in pieno questo tuo pensiero! Ma non gasarti se un utente psicopatico lo fa!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Diciamo che io avevo paura che lui non parlasse...invece ha parlato molto, spesso interrompendomi o "puntualizzando"(come dice lui "perchè altrimenti non si capisce) le mie affermazioni...appare evidente che siamo in grave difficoltà e che, *come dice il consulente, o ricominciamo una storia completamente diversa o la tagliamo qui..*.sono arrivata a casa in uno stato semi-catatonico e mi sono addormentata di botto...


Quello che dico sempre, senza essere consulente.
Altrimenti diventa che uno sta bene e l'altro arranca dietro...


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *Gli esperti: il matrimonio è più forte di tutto*
> 
> *Tradimento e perdono*
> *Restano insieme sette coppie su dieci*
> ...


Ulisse mi è sempre stato sulle balle.


----------



## Old giobbe (30 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Diciamo che io avevo paura che lui non parlasse...invece ha parlato molto, spesso interrompendomi o "puntualizzando"(come dice lui "perchè altrimenti non si capisce) le mie affermazioni...appare evidente che siamo in grave difficoltà e che, come dice il consulente, o ricominciamo una storia completamente diversa o la tagliamo qui...sono arrivata a casa in uno stato semi-catatonico e mi sono addormentata di botto...



Son contento che siate andati dal consulente.
È cattolico?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Son contento che siate andati dal consulente.
> È cattolico?








Spero di no


----------



## Lettrice (30 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Son contento che siate andati dal consulente.
> È cattolico?


con quello che prendono sara'  sicuramente ebreo


----------



## Old giobbe (30 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Spero di no


Io spero di si.
Sbagliano anche loro ma mediamente fanno meno danni degli altri.
Duemila anni di esperienza son mica bruscolini!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io spero di si.
> Sbagliano anche loro ma mediamente fanno meno danni degli altri.
> Duemila anni di esperienza son mica bruscolini!


 Me se un terapeuta parte dall'assunto che il vincolo è indisslubile non può essere il terapeuta giusta per chi non parte dallo stesso principio.


----------



## Old giobbe (30 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Me se un terapeuta parte dall'assunto che il vincolo è indisslubile non può essere il terapeuta giusta per chi non parte dallo stesso principio.


Loro non sono sposati in chiesa.
Ma anche se lo fossero, molte volte la separazione è necessaria.
Gesù non ha mai detto che separarsi sia peccato.
Generalmente è meglio non separarsi, ma quello che è veramente importante è il non risposarsi, non convivere con un altro. Quello sì è peccato di adulterio.


----------



## Old sperella (30 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Loro non sono sposati in chiesa.
> Ma anche se lo fossero, molte volte la separazione è necessaria.
> Gesù non ha mai detto che separarsi sia peccato.
> Generalmente è meglio non separarsi, *ma quello che è veramente importante è il non risposarsi, non convivere con un altro*. Quello sì è peccato di adulterio.








   no comment


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Loro non sono sposati in chiesa.
> Ma anche se lo fossero, molte volte la separazione è necessaria.
> Gesù non ha mai detto che separarsi sia peccato.
> Generalmente è meglio non separarsi, ma quello che è veramente importante è il non risposarsi, non convivere con un altro. Quello sì è peccato di adulterio.


quanti anni aveva Gesù quando ha detto queste cose? perché ha toppato alla grande, almeno in questo caso, secondo me.


----------



## Old giobbe (30 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> quanti anni aveva Gesù quando ha detto queste cose? perché ha toppato alla grande, almeno in questo caso, secondo me.


Tra i 30 e i 33. La sua vita pubblica è iniziata a trent'anni.


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Tra i 30 e i 33. La sua vita pubblica è iniziata a trent'anni.


il discorso nel tempio mi pare lo abbia fatto quando aveva sui 10 anni e mi sembra molto più maturo e sensato di questo.


----------



## Old giobbe (30 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> il discorso nel tempio mi pare lo abbia fatto quando aveva sui 10 anni e mi sembra molto più maturo e sensato di questo.



A 12 anni l'hanno perso a Gerusalemme e ritrovato a discutere nel tempio. È l'unico sprazzo dell'infanzia di Gesù riportato dai Vangeli.
Gesù è il Figlio di Dio, ogni sua parola è matura e sensata.
Quando lo interrogano sul divorzio revoca adirittura una antica legge dei tempi di Mosè:

 Mat 5:31-32
Fu detto: "_Chiunque ripudia sua moglie le dia l'atto di ripudio_". Ma io vi dico: chiunque manda via sua moglie, salvo che per motivo di fornicazione, la fa diventare adultera e chiunque sposa colei che è mandata via commette adulterio.


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> A 12 anni l'hanno perso a Gerusalemme e ritrovato a discutere nel tempio. È l'unico sprazzo dell'infanzia di Gesù riportato dai Vangeli.
> Gesù è il Figlio di Dio, ogni sua parola è matura e sensata.
> Quando lo interrogano sul divorzio revoca adirittura una antica legge dei tempi di Mosè:
> 
> ...


sembra un talebano pure Gesù


----------



## Verena67 (30 Giugno 2009)

Mi sembra francamente un po' poco produttivo un terapista con un "bias", un inclinazione verso una soluzione o l'altra.

E' un po' il motivo per cui la terapia di coppia non funziona, di solito: chi se ne vuole andare, "si risente" della spinta in senso opposta del terapista!


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mi sembra francamente un po' poco produttivo un terapista con un "bias", un inclinazione verso una soluzione o l'altra.
> 
> E' un po' il motivo per cui la terapia di coppia non funziona, di solito: chi se ne vuole andare, "si risente" della spinta in senso opposta del terapista!


anche perchè non è raro che le due differenti linee creino ognuna una motivazione sbagliata per non lasciarsi.
due miei amici, per esempio, non si sono più lasciati dopo che la terapista ha detto loro che secondo lei facevano bene a lasciarsi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> anche perchè non è raro che le due differenti linee creino ognuna una motivazione sbagliata per non lasciarsi.
> due miei amici, per esempio, non si sono più lasciati dopo che la terapista ha detto loro che secondo lei facevano bene a lasciarsi...


 Avrebbe potuto pure essere una tecnica terapeutica per far prendere loro coscienza che non lo volevano realmente.


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Avrebbe potuto pure essere una tecnica terapeutica per far prendere loro coscienza che non lo volevano realmente.


credo anche io, tanto è vero che nulla è cambiato, litigano come sempre ma sono convintissimi che la terapeuta fosse una incompetente.


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ma solo per paura del cambiamento


 Concordo... in molti casi è così. Non sempre, ma spesso.


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> con quello che prendono sara' sicuramente ebreo


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> quanti anni aveva Gesù quando ha detto queste cose? perché ha toppato alla grande, almeno in questo caso, secondo me.


 Ha toppato più spesso di quanto si pensi...


----------



## Old Iris2 (1 Luglio 2009)

Il matrimonio è più forte di tutto?
Quando non c'è amore, probabilmente si.
Se non si ha bisogno di amare, allora, il matrimonio, inteso come utile compromesso per la salvaguardia di interessi comuni, è una soluzione. 
C'è molta gente che riesce a rimanere sposata anche senza esserne innamorata.


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Il matrimonio è più forte di tutto?
> Quando non c'è amore, probabilmente si.
> Se non si ha bisogno di amare, allora, il matrimonio, inteso come utile compromesso per la salvaguardia di interessi comuni, è una soluzione.
> *C'è molta gente che riesce a rimanere sposata anche senza esserne innamorata*.


 Star vicino ad una persona senza esserne davvero innamorati, per me è di una tristezza infinita. Ma ovviamente non è una regola, quello che non vale per me può andare benissimo ad un altro.


----------



## Verena67 (1 Luglio 2009)

Oddio, Iris, senza offesa, mi sembra un po' una generalizzazione. Allora gli unici matrimoni che funzionano sarebbero quelli senza "amore"? E come lo definiamo l'amore? Abbiamo una definizione univoca?

Mi pare di no...


----------



## Old Iris2 (1 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Oddio, Iris, senza offesa, mi sembra un po' una generalizzazione. Allora gli unici matrimoni che funzionano sarebbero quelli senza "amore"? E come lo definiamo l'amore? Abbiamo una definizione univoca?
> 
> Mi pare di no...


No, non mi fraitendete: io parlavo di matrimoni che si reggono sul compromesso. L'articolo mi pare parlasse di quelli.
Per me è l'amore più forte di tutto: si perdona (parlo di perdono vero) per amore, si allevano figli per amore, ci si sposa per amore.
 Un matrimonio fondato sull'amore non ha bisogno di nulla. L'amore basta a se stesso ( e non parlo di innamoramento, ma di un forte legame di sostegno reciproco)
Questo intendo...
Per le definizioni...ne abbiamo parlato tante volte...io credo non ci siano.
L'amore non si spiega, si vive...si dimostra. E quando c'è si vede. Almeno secondo me.
Sapresti tu Verena spiegare ciò che provi per i tuoi figli? 
Forse si, forse no. Non hai certo bisogno di definire un sentimento così certo e forte.
Ecco, per me è così: è amore quando non ti preoccupi di definirlo.
Quando si va in cerca di definizioni, c'è qualcosa che manca, e allora le parole servono a riempire quello che non c'è.


----------



## Verena67 (1 Luglio 2009)

Allora quoto!!


----------



## lale75 (1 Luglio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Son contento che siate andati dal consulente.
> È cattolico?


 

Non gliel'ho chiesto e, onestamente, non mi interessa...cosa cambia?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non gliel'ho chiesto e, onestamente, non mi interessa...cosa cambia?


 
non cadere nella trappola di giobbe quando inizia con questi discorsi  

	
	
		
		
	


	





brava lale, sono contenta che finalmente anche lui stia facendo qualcosa di "concreto" per risolvere


----------



## lale75 (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non cadere nella trappola di giobbe quando inizia con questi discorsi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Già, ne sono felice anch'io anche se non so, ormai, a quanto possa servire. Comunque il nostro terapista non mi pare orientato al "rimetterci assieme" quanto piuttosto a fare in modo che finalmente ci parliamo e ci ascoltiamo a vicenda. Io ho premesso che in questo momento non posso dire di essere ancora innamorata nè tantomeno di voler tornare con mio marito; sono troppo delusa, ferita e stanca e non volgio mentire ancora dandolgi delle false speranze. Intanto continueremo ad andare alle sedute ed alla fine, se non altro, ci saremo detti tutto...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Già, ne sono felice anch'io anche se non so, ormai, a quanto possa servire. *Comunque il nostro terapista non mi pare orientato al "rimetterci assieme" *quanto piuttosto a fare in modo che finalmente ci parliamo e ci ascoltiamo a vicenda. Io ho premesso che in questo momento non posso dire di essere ancora innamorata nè tantomeno di voler tornare con mio marito; sono troppo delusa, ferita e stanca e non volgio mentire ancora dandolgi delle false speranze. Intanto continueremo ad andare alle sedute ed alla fine, se non altro, ci saremo detti tutto...


lale ci state provando, e se non servirà, saprete di averci almeno provato e senza nulla da rimproverarvi, forse sarà più facile voltare pagina.
non ho la benchè minima esperienza in merito, ma il terapista non dovrebbe _non essere_ orientato?


----------



## MK (1 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> L'amore non si spiega, si vive...si dimostra. E quando c'è si vede. Almeno secondo me.
> Sapresti tu Verena spiegare ciò che provi per i tuoi figli?
> Forse si, forse no. Non hai certo bisogno di definire un sentimento così certo e forte.
> Ecco, *per me è così: è amore quando non ti preoccupi di definirlo.*
> *Quando si va in cerca di definizioni, c'è qualcosa che manca, e allora le parole servono a riempire quello che non c'è*.


----------



## lale75 (2 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lale ci state provando, e se non servirà, saprete di averci almeno provato e senza nulla da rimproverarvi, forse sarà più facile voltare pagina.
> non ho la benchè minima esperienza in merito, ma il terapista non dovrebbe _non essere_ orientato?


 
Anch'io ho sempre avuto questa idea anche perchè un rapporto può essere distruttivo o malsano ed allora mi pare assurdo che l'obiettivo sia comunque quello di rimettere assieme la gente! Forse quello che intendeva Giobbe era un padre spirituale...


----------



## brugola (2 Luglio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Son contento che siate andati dal consulente.
> È cattolico?


.


----------



## Old sperella (2 Luglio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Già, ne sono felice anch'io anche se non so, ormai, a quanto possa servire.* Comunque il nostro terapista non mi pare orientato al "rimetterci assieme" *quanto piuttosto a fare in modo che finalmente ci parliamo e ci ascoltiamo a vicenda. Io ho premesso che in questo momento non posso dire di essere ancora innamorata nè tantomeno di voler tornare con mio marito; sono troppo delusa, ferita e stanca e non volgio mentire ancora dandolgi delle false speranze. Intanto continueremo ad andare alle sedute ed alla fine, se non altro, ci saremo detti tutto...


ma che io sappia il terapista non ha lo scopo di riunire la coppia , quanto di far ragionare entrambi affinchè capiscano cosa vogliono fare , il tutto tramite un canale comunicativo guidato .


----------



## lale75 (2 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma che io sappia il terapista non ha lo scopo di riunire la coppia , quanto di far ragionare entrambi affinchè capiscano cosa vogliono fare , il tutto tramite un canale comunicativo guidato .


 
Infatti questa è l'impressione che ho avuto anch'io...


----------

